
Terrifying time loop: The man trapped in constant deja vu - srikar
http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-30927102
======
_Adam
"Brain scans appeared normal, suggesting the cause was psychological rather
than neurological."

The proper functioning of the brain is contingent on far more than its
macroscopic structure.

Calling this disorder "psychological" will just lead to its sufferers
dismissed as crazy. Anxiety causes deja-vu? Obviously if that was the case it
would be much more prevalent. Anxiety is normal, deja-vu isn't.

~~~
nitrogen
Society still has a long way to go when it comes to blaming people for
psychology but not physiology. In truth there is no difference; everything the
brain does is physical at its roots. Even if you suppose a particular
psychological phenomenon is purely emergent from self-reinforcing electrical
patterns (a "feedback loop") in an otherwise unmodified brain, those patterns
still exist in a physical form. Whether a psychological problem is caused by
bad signals or bad substrate should be irrelevant to the notions of blame or
stigma.

------
qubyte
I was surprised that only two thirds of people ever experience deva vu. I
experience it a couple of times a week and usually say something when I do if
someone is around. Nobody ever mentioned that they didn't know what it felt
like. Perhaps it's time for a poll.

~~~
tzs
I once received a minor concussion in an automobile accident. I was
hospitalized overnight for observation and then released. A couple days or so
later, I opened my mailbox and there was a pamphlet from the hospital telling
me what to expect as a victim of a minor brain injury. One of the things it
said was that I might experience feelings of déjà vu.

For some reason, the hospital actually mailed me two copies of that pamphlet,
a day apart, and so when I opened the mailbox the next day, I did indeed get a
feeling of déjà vu!

------
zerny
Or has he been traveling in different time lines?

